# intercooler misting kits



## a3farrell (Aug 22, 2008)

Hi guys, just brought an intercooler spray kit for £35.00, if you type in intercooler spray kit in ebay you will find it, aint fitted yet but looks like a good bit of kit!!!!!!


----------

